# disconnect battery?



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

I am installing new ignition wires, distributor cap and rotor. Should I disconnect battery cables.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

disconnect the negative battery cable because ignition is such a high volltage that you wouldnt want a little screw up and get the F*CK shocked outta you. :givebeer:


----------

